# Update



## SonRisa (Oct 10, 2008)

Soooooo I decided to browse through some of my old posts and I'm little perturbed by what I used to deem as "good makeup" that I'd done. My brows were hideous!!! So here's some new pics of new favorite looks...

















http://a686.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...17e468fa4d.jpg

http://a34.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/...ff26fe7f51.jpg

http://a568.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...d860d3b587.jpg

she did her brows though...






http://a310.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...7697b155a5.jpg

http://a653.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...3cc81dc0e4.jpg

I am a VERY big fan of Shu Uemura lashes now...


----------



## _su (Oct 10, 2008)

Flawless.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2008)

I love your looks!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow - these are fabulous!


----------



## MacGurl (Oct 10, 2008)

wow!!! absolutely love them all!!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 10, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Janice (Oct 10, 2008)

It's so good to see you again, thanks for sharing your recent work with us. We really missed you and your incredible talent.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 10, 2008)

SQUEEE!!!!

These are awesome. Your brows look great


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 10, 2008)

the second one totally looks like a MAC ad.   awesome.

I love the first one- how did you do the 'spots'?


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 10, 2008)

These are fantastic!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG!!! I have so missed seeing your posts!! Beautiful Looks!!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW,dammmmn!Amazing


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Janice! <3 I came back on to post a sale but between this site and livejournal, I realized I missed being on here. Everyone's always been so friendly and inspiring and as of lately I've been lacking in the inspiration department so I decided although Im not on up on all the MAC stuff anymore, I can still partake in the various communities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_It's so good to see you again, thanks for sharing your recent work with us. We really missed you and your incredible talent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks hun! I tapped some liquid liner onto a petri dish and dipped a brush in a flicked it onto her face.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_the second one totally looks like a MAC ad.   awesome.

I love the first one- how did you do the 'spots'?_


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2008)

It is so good to see you back.  I have really missed your FOTDs.  They are so inspiring!  Hope that all is well with you!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 10, 2008)

These are brilliant!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 10, 2008)

You have no clue how excited i was to see a new post from you! What an inspiration you are!!! Ive gone to comment on your looks before but heard that you just dont come in here anymore & never commented thinking that you'd never see it anyway, so let me tell you now... You are flawless & i seriouslely love EVERYTHING you do! Thank you


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 10, 2008)

aww sonrisa i missed your posts!! man your an amazing MA. i still never got to see u at mac in dt macys


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 11, 2008)

I love all your looks, even ones you may not think are so great anymore. You're so pretty and talented!


----------



## redambition (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome back! your work is stunning, as always.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 11, 2008)

Gorgeous looks... the first one is amazing.


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome back! We missed you.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome back!!! I love all of your looks!  You are so pretty!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow. I just love them all. Keep posting!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 11, 2008)

love it! I have missed seeing your FOTDS!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 11, 2008)

I missed your looks sooooooooo much, you've been such an inspiration for me since I first saw your looks years ago!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 12, 2008)

SO frickin' glad to see your face again! Your are always flawless, thanks so much for posting!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 12, 2008)

very pretty ...theyre all cute looks ,i dont have a favourite!!!


----------



## COBI (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks! I've missed your FOTDs.  They are some of my favorites.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2008)

Really beautiful! I like the first one photo.


----------



## amurr (Oct 15, 2008)

Fantastic looks. I especially love that first shot.


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 15, 2008)

I've missed your FOTDs!!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Oct 19, 2008)

gorgeous! I love how you use color.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2008)

i'm glad to see you posting again! your hair looks great, and your brows are a major upgrade.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 19, 2008)

haha, I still think that everything you do is amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 20, 2008)

So thrilled that your back!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

you are so pretty! love the looks! i need to try those lashes


----------



## nico (Oct 23, 2008)

They are all awesome.I do like the second one .Can you remember what you used for this look?


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 2, 2008)

you have a really awesome look!


----------



## whorexxx (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 27, 2008)

prettyy


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 27, 2008)

Very beautiful looks!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 2, 2008)

beautiful! those lashes look great on you!


----------

